# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Włosy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam od pewnego czasu bardzo swędzi mnie skóra głowy i włosy . Ponieważ byłem u lekarza i nie mam łupieżu ani wszów , ale swędzi co jest skutkiem wyrywania włosów razem z cebulką

----------

